# Frustrated and venting...sorry



## Eva720

Our dear Reagan passed after 14 wonderful years, it has been 2 years and after much research, we decided on a Havanese. Why is it that you fall in love with a picture on a website, are asked a bunch of personal questions on a rescue application never to hear back at all. (3rd time) No one has ever called my vet or any references. We are retired law enforcement officials, we do not have small children. We have a large home in a nice community and would like to rescue. I guess this is why people get frustrated and just buy a puppy.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I am sorry you are feeling frustrated getting a dog out of a good rescue can take time. I am not with Havanese Rescue, I do work with a couple of rescues and have been doing it for years. Many of the dogs that show up on the internet sites have applications pending and it takes time to go through them. Many of the people in rescue have jobs, so the process takes longer. This is just a suggestion instead of wanting 1 dog try filling out the application that you are willing take a different dog if that dog is taken. This help can you get your foot in the door so that you get screened and talk to a real person. Even though the dog you saw may not be the one, there are always more, you are the one to say yes or no. They is also a Foster to adopt program. Please keep in mind many good rescues have much time and money invested in their dogs, many of the dogs have been around the block too many times, so they just want to get the dog in the right home this time, and you should want the right dog in your home. I hope someone contacts you soon, don't give up it takes time. Best of luck.


----------



## luv3havs

Robbie,
That was a very good post and explanation of rescue process, and you gave good advice!


----------



## krandall

To add to what Robbie has said, whether you are adopting a rescue or purchasing a puppy, it's a bad idea to choose a dog or puppy based on a cute photo or even a short blurb on a web site. ALL Havanese are cute... or at least all the ones I'VE met! What's important is that you find the dog or puppy that is the perfect match for YOU. And that's not based on looks or color. Breeders and foster care givers have spent a lot of time with these dogs, know their personalities well, and are the best people to match a dog/pup to their forever home. If, as Robbie said, you apply expressing your interest in ANY dog who would be a good fit for your family, you'll probably find that dog (or they will find you!!!) a lot faster!


----------



## Pipersmom

I understand what everyone is saying and you're right....but I know that sometimes a certain dog speaks to you. Sometimes it's something in the eyes or a feeling you get that they are meant for you and I totally get that too.

You are a wonderful person for considering rescue and I really hope this works out for you


----------



## Eva720

Sorry I was just in a mood this morning. I do realize how hard rescues work, the job that they do to save animals is wonderful. I was on the board for an SPCA and it was a "working" board...meaning we cleaned the kennels, gave shots, laundry etc...Our family has had 2 rescues and they were/are the best dogs. I have been searching for months, I really don't take this lightly at all. It means everything to me to be matched to the right dog. I found my Choc Lab Allie on Petfinder and it may sound weird but as soon as I saw her picture and read her description I knew she was ours! Goofy, I know. I know that the foster moms work really hard at finding the right match and writing a good, accurate description. After many emails and phone conversations we adopted Allie in May 2004. I also helped the organization with home studies in my area.
I guess Mika reminded me of one of our dogs that has passed. Mariuch was 14 years old when she passed, I sat in the vet's parking lot crying for 2 hours, just frozen. Mika's story is that she has been with a family that had moved a lot and Mika did not like it. We just bought our final home in February and I just thought that parallel was kind of neat. 
I really did not mean to say anything bad about rescues, I'll try to notify a moderator to delete my comment, it was not my intention to hurt anyone.


----------



## bellapico

Eva720 said:


> Sorry I was just in a mood this morning. I do realize how hard rescues work, the job that they do to save animals is wonderful. I was on the board for an SPCA and it was a "working" board...meaning we cleaned the kennels, gave shots, laundry etc...Our family has had 2 rescues and they were/are the best dogs. I have been searching for months, I really don't take this lightly at all. It means everything to me to be matched to the right dog. I found my Choc Lab Allie on Petfinder and it may sound weird but as soon as I saw her picture and read her description I knew she was ours! Goofy, I know. I know that the foster moms work really hard at finding the right match and writing a good, accurate description. After many emails and phone conversations we adopted Allie in May 2004. I also helped the organization with home studies in my area.
> I guess Mika reminded me of one of our dogs that has passed. Mariuch was 14 years old when she passed, I sat in the vet's parking lot crying for 2 hours, just frozen. Mika's story is that she has been with a family that had moved a lot and Mika did not like it. We just bought our final home in February and I just thought that parallel was kind of neat.
> I really did not mean to say anything bad about rescues, I'll try to notify a moderator to delete my comment, it was not my intention to hurt anyone.


Hi there, I dont think anyone took it that way and more importantly your should not delete your comment. I really appreciate the fact that you are willing to share your story and sounds like you are ready for a new addition to your family. I also recently shared my concern about a similar incident that occured and I can honestly/sincerely say that HRI was great in addressing my concern to my full satisfaction. I firmly believe that this forum is a great place to share your concerns, the good stuff that happens and sometimes the bad stuff. I see the forum as a safe place where people have different opinions but more importantly people are kind and more often than not careful with each others feelings.

I would recommend that you please reach out to HRI again and let them know of your continued interest in the specified dog. I know that they have great volunteers and foster mums/dads. Be patient, everything happens at the right time which is not always "when" we want it to happen. Good Luck


----------



## Eva720

bellapico said:


> Hi there, I dont think anyone took it that way and more importantly your should not delete your comment. I really appreciate the fact that you are willing to share your story and sounds like you are ready for a new addition to your family. I also recently shared my concern about a similar incident that occured and I can honestly/sincerely say that HRI was great in addressing my concern to my full satisfaction. I firmly believe that this forum is a great place to share your concerns, the good stuff that happens and sometimes the bad stuff. I see the forum as a safe place where people have different opinions but more importantly people are kind and more often than not careful with each others feelings.
> 
> I would recommend that you please reach out to HRI again and let them know of your continued interest in the specified dog. I know that they have great volunteers and foster mums/dads. Be patient, everything happens at the right time which is not always "when" we want it to happen. Good Luck


Believe it or not HRI has already contacted me because someone from the forum sent them my post. They were very good about addressing my post. If not Mika, then I am sure I will be successful in finding a little beauty to rescue.


----------



## bellapico

Eva720 said:


> Believe it or not HRI has already contacted me because someone from the forum sent them my post. They were very good about addressing my post. If not Mika, then I am sure I will be successful in finding a little beauty to rescue.


I know this sounds silly but HRI ROCKS


----------



## Thumper

That's great and :welcome:

I was just about to say to leave your post as it is and someone from HRI will see it and contact you, we have many members here involved with Rescue in one way or another (Havanese and other locals)

I hope it works out for you! You sound like the perfect home 
Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I don't feel you upset anyone, I answered first because I heard your frustration, I did not want you to give up and I didn't want you to get your heart set on just one dog for the reasons I shared.

It is really wonderful that you have helped in rescue and even done the grunt work. I have served on several boards/comitttees of both large rescue orgs. and small breed rescues. They both have the same goal but they are very different in their approach. Large org. often have paid employees as well as volunteers, more grants, larger donations, meaning more money. The goal with a larger rescue org is to get the dog rehomed as soon as possible. Small rescues and that includes many breed rescues are run solely by volunteers, most all of the moneys are poured back and used on the dogs, their budgets are often tight as they have less money. So this kind of rescue spends time on socializing and training the dog to be good family pets as well as any medical issues, thereby setting up both the new family and the dog for success, the goal here is 100 percent retention in the new home.

The reason I am posting this is because there are others out there who are probably also frustrated and I do not want anyone to give up, I hope that knowing a little about the process will help others.

I am so happy to hear you have been contacted. Best of luck.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Robbie for that!! I just saw this and as a very active member of HRI and a past foster parent I will say that it is very very difficult to get back to everyone personally on an application. I know for a fact that the intake people send out a letter once an application is received explaining the process, which includes matching the dog to the perfect family. 
I have fostered some pups who got over 100 applications!! As a volunteer taking care of numerous dogs, training the foster pup, and having a job and family it is sometimes hard to get back to everyone! 
I understand your frustration!!! If I were in the same position I would feel the same, as we all feel that we are the perfect family for a certain pup. Sadly there are so many other factors that come into play. 
We so try to make this a good experience for everyone but as we grow, with so many more havanese coming into rescue than before, we may slip up every so often. I am so sorry that you felt bad about this, but am happy to hear that you have spoken with someone within HRI!!


----------



## StarrLhasa

Hi, Eva:

Where are you located? I just looked on Petfinder, and there are lots of Havanese needing Rescue. For instance, if you are looking for a younger dog and are near Ohio, there is an 8 month old male named Mario Rossford, OH [or possibly Elyria - he's listed under 2 rescue groups] who was surrendered by his owner.

Also in Elyria, OH, there is a 4 year old female puppy mill survivor named Lissa.

Have you checked into HALO - Havanese Angel League Organization? Their website is http://www.rescuedhavanese.org/.

I read that your previous furbaby was a Petfinder find and just found a huge number of dogs identified as Havanese on the Petfinder site. That is how I found my second Havanese who was in a shelter with > 30 havanese that were dumped in Yuba City, cA.

Best wishes for a great match for your family.


----------



## andra

I think it is good that you communicated your experience and you sounded appropriately frustrated LOL. The good news is, now members of this forum who are active with HRI can help you find your perfect pet. I have no personal experience with HRI but I do look at their website often as I am hoping to at some point adopt a second dog. I noticed Mika as she is near me; I live in Northern Virginia, about 30 minutes from DC. She is a cutie pie.

On petfinder, there are some young havanese being fostered in Maryland and also 4-5 in a shelter in West Virginia; these dont have pictures but you could call the shelter directly and inquire. My inhome trainer, who is located in West Virginia and drives over to Northern Virginia, where I live, is active in working and volunteering in the shelters there.

Two young havanese males recently ended up here in a rescue group in Northern Virginia from that West Virginia shelter. The dogs were mislabled and I helped identify them and got them adopted, which is my first foray into rescue work LOL. They were precious.

Anyway, good luck and keep us posted!

andra


----------



## Eva720

StarrLhasa said:


> Hi, Eva:
> 
> Where are you located? I just looked on Petfinder, and there are lots of Havanese needing Rescue. For instance, if you are looking for a younger dog and are near Ohio, there is an 8 month old male named Mario Rossford, OH [or possibly Elyria - he's listed under 2 rescue groups] who was surrendered by his owner.
> 
> Also in Elyria, OH, there is a 4 year old female puppy mill survivor named Lissa.
> 
> Have you checked into HALO - Havanese Angel League Organization? Their website is http://www.rescuedhavanese.org/.
> 
> I read that your previous furbaby was a Petfinder find and just found a huge number of dogs identified as Havanese on the Petfinder site. That is how I found my second Havanese who was in a shelter with > 30 havanese that were dumped in Yuba City, cA.
> 
> Best wishes for a great match for your family.


I am in Virginia so that was one of the reasons I applied for Mika, she is in DC. Mika has been the closest one I have been able to find. Thanks so much for your kind wishes.


----------



## Eva720

Laurief said:


> Thanks Robbie for that!! I just saw this and as a very active member of HRI and a past foster parent I will say that it is very very difficult to get back to everyone personally on an application. I know for a fact that the intake people send out a letter once an application is received explaining the process, which includes matching the dog to the perfect family.
> I have fostered some pups who got over 100 applications!! As a volunteer taking care of numerous dogs, training the foster pup, and having a job and family it is sometimes hard to get back to everyone!
> I understand your frustration!!! If I were in the same position I would feel the same, as we all feel that we are the perfect family for a certain pup. Sadly there are so many other factors that come into play.
> We so try to make this a good experience for everyone but as we grow, with so many more havanese coming into rescue than before, we may slip up every so often. I am so sorry that you felt bad about this, but am happy to hear that you have spoken with someone within HRI!!


Thanks! I realize that there can be many, many applications for a pet, I guess I thought Mika would have been off the website or listed as "adopted" by now. (I wasn't really thinking that each applicant would personally get a a response.) I do give a lot of praise to these hard working volunteers. I'll keep looking


----------



## Eva720

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I don't feel you upset anyone, I answered first because I heard your frustration, I did not want you to give up and I didn't want you to get your heart set on just one dog for the reasons I shared.
> 
> It is really wonderful that you have helped in rescue and even done the grunt work. I have served on several boards/comitttees of both large rescue orgs. and small breed rescues. They both have the same goal but they are very different in their approach. Large org. often have paid employees as well as volunteers, more grants, larger donations, meaning more money. The goal with a larger rescue org is to get the dog rehomed as soon as possible. Small rescues and that includes many breed rescues are run solely by volunteers, most all of the moneys are poured back and used on the dogs, their budgets are often tight as they have less money. So this kind of rescue spends time on socializing and training the dog to be good family pets as well as any medical issues, thereby setting up both the new family and the dog for success, the goal here is 100 percent retention in the new home.
> 
> The reason I am posting this is because there are others out there who are probably also frustrated and I do not want anyone to give up, I hope that knowing a little about the process will help others.
> 
> I am so happy to hear you have been contacted. Best of luck.


Thank you


----------



## Eva720

Pipersmom said:


> I understand what everyone is saying and you're right....but I know that sometimes a certain dog speaks to you. Sometimes it's something in the eyes or a feeling you get that they are meant for you and I totally get that too.
> 
> You are a wonderful person for considering rescue and I really hope this works out for you


You are so right and thank you for your kind words.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Eva720

Oh, thank you Havanese soon! So sweet


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

*Eyes through the computer*

Hi Eva,
I completely understand the feeling that a certain dog was meant for you. From time to time I look at Havanese on Petfinder for "fun". I had done it many times and never tempted as we had two Havanese. The attached picture was on one day (puppymill rescue through HALO) and the picture just haunted me for several days and I kept looking. I showed it to my husband a few days later sure he would try to retreive my sanity. It shocked me when he said GO FOR IT. Amazingly I contacted HALO to see if she was still available and she was and located about 40 miles from me. I immediately got my application in, they immediately contacted me on Friday night, they checked references, I went to see the dog with one of my dogs and went back the next day with my husband and our other dog. She went home with us that night (was Wednesday of the week following when I first made an inquiry). I think things moved so quickly because I was already a very experienced Havanese owner, was retired, had great dog references, and the foster mom was going out of town at the end of the week and they would have had to move Dori to another foster home -- it was much better to place her. We have had Dori 2 1/2 years and we still see her foster mom from time to time. Dori seems to have no memory of her -- just think her first six months or so after the puppy mill are erased from her memory due to stress.

After we had her for about a year, sadly our 10 year old Hav died. While we agreed we would not get another dog till our senior Hav passed on, Dori seemed to need more company than senior citizen Jaime could provide. Long story short, because of a posting someone from this Forum contacted me about a foster she had. While I was not sure what to do, we went to see her (about a three hour drive). She was a very sweet dog, but I just did not have the "connection" we thought we should feel. I felt guilty but HALO said to not feel that way and my gut just has to feel right. The happy ending to that story is there was someone who applied to adopt that dog, after I had made arrangements to see that dog and HALO told the woman that they thought the adoption would go through. That woman was so drawn to that dogs picture (and she was a little bit of a special needs dog) and REALLY REALLY wanted to adopt her. She was THRILLED when we did not adopt her and that adoption worked out wonderfully.

A month or so later, I got a call from Dori's foster mom asking if I would foster another HALO dog as they had to move from her current foster home into a house with no males (won't go into the details of what happened) and she said they did not have anyone in the area that had only females. I told her I would, but I was very adament I would not adopt her as I wanted a little one (8-9#), playful and confident. Clover as HALO named her (but was Chloe at our house) was none of those things. Long story short, she was here a few weeks and her first potential adopter fell through (and it was not the right match for her) and it was not known if she was going to have a long-term medical issue. At that point, my husband said we should adopt her and so we did. While, she was not little, nor was she playful, and she was not confident we did feel she was meant to be our dog. She is still on the shyer side, but gains confidence all the time and she is very cute and loving. Her picture with Dori is also shown below shortly after she arrived.

I went on with these stories just to show how these things have a way of working out, and in some very unexpected ways.

One practical point, is that HRI has FOSTER TO ADOPT so you foster a dog you can then adopt if you want to. If it is not the right match, then you have done a good thing as fostered. With HALO you can also foster and then if it is a good match and you want to adopt you can. With both, you have to be approved first.

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR PERFECT MATCH WILL MEET UP WITH YOU.

Dori's petfinder picture is on the left. As you can see, you can hardly tell Dori and Chloe apart. In the dark even I cannot, I have touch their hair and then I can tell. Another, amazing coincidence that they look so much alike.


----------



## Gableshavs

I have volunteered with HRI for several years. I fostered and I want you to know that HRI is a group of non paid volunteers who donate many hours for the dogs we all love so dearly. When your application is considered you will be contacted, and yes there are often many people applying to adopt a dog. One great idea is our Foster to Adopt program. You apply as you would to volunteer for our organization. Then when a dog is available you will be called to foster and if you fall in love you'll become a foster to adopt family. Its great because we get a foster home for the dog and HRI takes care of any medical bills necessary.

With so many dogs coming into HRI each week foster families are in short supply. Please all who can donate the time, consider volunteering for HRI. You will love the people, the organization and the dogs of course.

Here's the website...
www.havaneserescue.com

xo
Paula


----------



## Eva720

Judy and Gable,

Thanks for your heartfelt stories and suggestions  and especially the cutest pics ever.

My vet is on a mission to find me a dog as well, so I know one will come my way. I am considering the Foster program for HRI.


----------



## Miss Paige

Do consider our Foster to Adopt program. It's a great program-and a lot of our FA's end up joining HRI and then it truly is a win-win for all. We are always in great need for foster homes and straight volunteers-those who can't foster but want to help in some way. Good luck in your search. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)
Ms T-who will stay with me for as long as she needs me.


----------



## morriscsps

I remember when we tried to adopt a second Aussie/B.C. Petfinder was so frustrating. We would see a puppy that would fit, send in an application and discover that there were 40 applications ahead of us. Great for the puppy but not so great for us. We applied for 6-8 different dogs.

We finally got Nessie in a roundabout way. Her brother was listed on Petfinder. We sent in an application for him but mentioned that if they had a female, we would be interested. Her brother had 6 siblings that they hadn't posted yet. Nessie was one of them. 

I would say it took about 4 months of applying and waiting before we found Nessie.


----------



## Eva720

Yes Morris, we keep looking and applying too, it has been about 3 months for us. My friend called to have me look at a surrender at her vet's office, it was a male, choc long haired, Daschund. He was wonderful but 10 years old in December, I hope they find a home for him. He played like a puppy! 
I am looking for a female and would love a Havanese, since this has been such a process I think we are now opening up to other small breeds.


----------



## Eva720

Just found another Havanese girl through HRI being fostered about 45 minutes away from me! I am putting an application in for her too, wish me luck.


----------



## luv3havs

I just saw Zoe's pretty face on the website. What a little doll!
She sounds wonderful too! Good luck!


----------



## Eva720

I got a call from Zoe's foster mom, I think that things may be looking good! We hope that we are a match for her.
Thanks all,
E


----------



## Pipersmom

I hope things work out and you get the dog that's meant for you. I know you're more than ready to welcome a dog into your home.

I just looked at Zoe's picture and she is super sweet. Good Luck!


----------



## TilliesMom

Oh my gosh, Zoe is ADORABLE and her "bio" sounds incredible!!!! Praying things work out for you and Zoe!!


----------



## Eva720

Thanks we are praying too! If it is meant to be than it will be.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*have you considered HRI Foster to Adopt*

These are really good situations...and since you do want a rescue of your own, I'd talk to the HRI representative about this!

I think these rescued pups give back in spades because they appreciate a new leash on life with a furever home!


----------



## Atticus

I hear your pain AND agree with the other posts. I'm one of those people who tried to rescue and it was frustrating. It took so long and was so complex that I finally got a puppy. However I hope to maybe foster in the future,so that will be fun. Jody


----------



## irishnproud2b

Well? Did you adopt Zoe? Are you still waiting?


----------



## Eva720

Zoe was not the right addition to our family. I am sure there is a rescue for us out there, we are open to other breeds but have not really been pushing it too much. We also look at our local humane society from time to time as well.
I love seeing all of your beautiful pics!


----------



## Truffles

Eva720 said:


> Our dear Reagan passed after 14 wonderful years, it has been 2 years and after much research, we decided on a Havanese. Why is it that you fall in love with a picture on a website, are asked a bunch of personal questions on a rescue application never to hear back at all. (3rd time) No one has ever called my vet or any references. We are retired law enforcement officials, we do not have small children. We have a large home in a nice community and would like to rescue. I guess this is why people get frustrated and just buy a puppy.


Interesting. I see where u are coming from. I rescued my gal lilly, but before i got her, i filled out apps, kept missing out on the smaller dogs, then I finally got lilly. A year later, I researched havanese, tried for the rescues, and they kept getting scooped up before i had a chance. So I got my pup fro a breeder. Didn't feel too good about it at first, but i'm glad i got her as a pup and get to be the one to set a foundation with her. Now i'm working on my rescue and pup getting along.


----------



## JazzFest13

Eva720 said:


> Our dear Reagan passed after 14 wonderful years, it has been 2 years and after much research, we decided on a Havanese. Why is it that you fall in love with a picture on a website, are asked a bunch of personal questions on a rescue application never to hear back at all. (3rd time) No one has ever called my vet or any references. We are retired law enforcement officials, we do not have small children. We have a large home in a nice community and would like to rescue. I guess this is why people get frustrated and just buy a puppy.


I'm having a similar situation. I understand that Rescues want to choose the perfect home for their charges, and I am more than willing to wait for that dog that seamlessly fits in with my family. What I find incredibly frustrating is that I'll send multiple emails over a couple of months time span to my state rep and will never hear a response. It was only because I frequent the HRI website that I knew the dog I had been interested in had an adoption pending (hooray! for Sadie Mae).

I know they are terribly busy with their own lives and they're doing a great job rescuing their beloved breed, but is it so hard to Re: with a quick, "Oh, looks like Sadie Mae found a home!"

I'll continue to wait, though.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Since you already have contacted HRI, you may want to look at the other Havanese rescue group, HALO (Havanese Angel League Organzation). On Facebook, you can find it as "HALO Family & Friends," and the website is http://www.rescuedhavanese.org/

Good luck. I hope you can adopt a rescue Hav soon.


----------



## CarolWCamelo

I'm late to the party here. I know the frustration of TRYING to find your new dog - whether rescue or not, especially when your last living animal companion has died.

Till my diabetic Australian Terrier, Kumbi, my last remaining animal companion, died on 8 June 2010, I'd always been able to find another dog within a week or so (after losing my last remaining animal companion). By the way, Kumbi died of cancer, NOT diabetes.

I was like a madwoman for two months after Kumbi died; really driven on my search. I tried a lot of rescue operations, saw a few dogs I might take, filled out applications, and so forth. Still no success.

Finally, I contacted two breeder of Havanese who aren't all that far from me, since I really thought I'd like to have a Havanese, and asked if they had any returnees or older dogs who might need a new home.

BINGO - they had one - Camellia (whose name at the time was TJ).

Emails flew for the next three days (and nights), and Monday morning, we met in a school parking lot about an hour from my home.

We spent about an hour for a five-minute paperwork session ;-) The then-owner and I really hit it off. So, that started out Camellia's life with me, and mine with her. I love this dog! She's been my dog now for a bit more than a year and a half.

I wish you a similar kind of success. It really looks as though you have a wonderful home to offer. I'll be watching for your further reports! Oh, and pictures, once you get your dog!

Tue, 13 Mar 2012 08:32:57 (PDT)


----------

